# Hawaiian pens



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 9, 2016)

Got to make a couple with the blanks from @Sprung after work. I like them fo'sho.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Sprung (Aug 9, 2016)

Man, those are sweet, Don! Nice work! I'm glad I sent those to you!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm glad you did too. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 9, 2016)

Don, you are welcome! I enjoyed our trade and wouldn't hesitate to trade with you again anytime.

Boxelder Burl is a favorite of mine - and those two blanks show off some of the reasons why.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Love the colors in that top one! That one is awesome dude. Both look good; but that top one just jumps out and grabs you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 9, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Love the colors in that top one! That one is awesome dude. Both look good; but that top one just jumps out and grabs you.


I agree on both accounts


----------



## deltatango (Aug 9, 2016)

pretty pretty pretty! Nice wood, nice work. Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Love the colors in that top one! That one is awesome dude. Both look good; but that top one just jumps out and grabs you.


This is the other side, I think it came out beautiful. Gonna be my daily pen for a while I tbink...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice pens Don, you did justice on Matt's blanks! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 10, 2016)

A couple of beauties!! Glad to see you're back on the lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2016)

Amazing wood! Your productivity puts a lot of us to shame. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2016)

Good looking wood on them there pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 10, 2016)

Well  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2016)

Meh...not bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Amazing wood! Your productivity puts a lot of us to shame. Chuck


Umm, you don't usually poke fun like that Chuck. I always figure you for the strong serious and heartfelt one of the bunch. I'm not sure what to say to you at this moment because you can't be serious and yet you poking is so strange. I'm confused... ?Thank you...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Meh...not bad.


Now this is something I can work with. Marc, your an a$$. From you that is truly high praise.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice looking background. They look okay, but that 3rd one steals the show.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nice looking background. They look okay, but that 3rd one steals the show.


"Nice looking" blah blah blah "Don is my hero"

Thank you Kevin, as always your praise means SO much to me...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Umm, you don't usually poke fun like that Chuck. I always figure you for the strong serious and heartfelt one of the bunch. I'm not sure what to say to you at this moment because you can't be serious and yet you poking is so strange. I'm confused... ?Thank you...?


Actually, I was pretty serious this time -- paddles, pens, etc... Guess I need more time in the shop, gets hot in the ol' garage this time of year. Also, too busy lately with house projects and other distractions of life. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Actually, I was pretty serious this time -- paddles, pens, etc... Guess I need more time in the shop, gets hot in the ol' garage this time of year. Also, too busy lately with house projects and other distractions of life. Chuck


Caught me off guard so may I say thank you kindly

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Caught me off guard so may I say thank you kindly



Yes you may...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Actually, I was pretty serious this time -- paddles, pens, etc... Guess I need more time in the shop, gets hot in the ol' garage this time of year. Also, too busy lately with house projects and other distractions of life. Chuck


Chuck, you live in Redding. Satin won't go to redding because of the heat.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Marc, your an a$$. From you that is truly high praise.



Don, I've been slacking, it's YOU'RE an a$$



Don Ratcliff said:


> Satin won't go to redding because of the heat.



Actually, satin is usually fairly cool unless it's a lined fabric....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Don, I've been slacking, it's YOU'RE an a$$
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, satin is usually fairly cool unless it's a lined fabric....


Dick head! I checked my spelling on that for the record...


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Dick head! I checked my spelling on that for the record...



Those words were spelled correctly but...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2016)

Heh heh heh...Don.....do you need a hall pass? I have a few left...


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Chuck, you live in Redding. Satin won't go to redding because of the heat.


For sure! Looks like a cooling trend in the offing coming soon... Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> in the offing coming soon



It'll probably be there and arrive then . . . .


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 11, 2016)

both are some very nice looking pens  , and as stated above, that one with the FBE just pops

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 11, 2016)

Redding cools of to 104 in the summer and everyone thinks it's jacket weather. My wife will be there in a couple weeks to visit family, I'll make sure she takes a coat, thanks for the tip @Nature Man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

